
Lenovo's flagship ThinkPads brick themselves upon a single common BiOS switch - listenallyall
https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/ThinkPad-X-Series-Laptops/Thinkpad-X1-Extreme-Black-Screen-Help/td-p/4286292
======
_emacsomancer_
More evidence that we need control over the BiOSes running on machines we own.

------
detaro
... again? didn't they just fix an issue like that?

------
gaspoweredcat
this has been known to be an issue on /r/thinkpad for a while now, i dont
doubt there will be a fix very soon if there isnt one already

